# What's your desktop picture?



## Soma (Feb 7, 2012)

I just changed mine to this, my hubby, taken in Tulum Mexico, January 17th...early morning. I love staring into it and remembering this walk along a deserted beach, 8AM. ....in JANUARY!
Some of those footprints around the base of the tree are mine.


----------



## Hammster (Feb 7, 2012)

This one. A red gazania that was blooming in my front yard. I have a lot of orange ones, but only a few red ones, so it's nice when a red one blooms.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread reminded me to change from Pats to Sox


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 7, 2012)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Alix (Feb 7, 2012)

Cuba 2009


----------



## JoshuaNY (Feb 7, 2012)

This is mine. Can you tell Im a Cars Fan.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah, yeah, there is a way to take the picture of your desctop and post it. But I do not remember how. Does anybody know how to do it?


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2012)

Joshua, cannot see your pic.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 7, 2012)

I just recently changed mine from a stock Microsoft picture to this - one of my favourite pictures of my Dad and I.  It was taken about 15 years ago when we met some family friends in Vancouver.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 7, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Joshua, cannot see your pic.


Charlie, since he says it is about "Cars" (the movie), I am guessing it is his avatar!  But that is just my guess.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> This thread reminded me to change from Pats to Sox



Andy, meant to send my condolences on the Pats - I was cheering for them too.  I do not share Tom Brady's wife's feelings that they can't catch!  And soon I will get to be torn between the Red Sox and the Blue Jays once again!


----------



## msmofet (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a folder with pictures of dishes I have cooked and taken pics of. My decktop wallpaper is from this folder. They rotate through all the pictures in the folder. I think they switch every 1/2 hour.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2012)

*Iguassu Falls...on the border of Brazil and Argentina,  the most awesome natural wonder I've ever seen.  Think Niagara Falls times 50 !!





*


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been changing mine up a lot lately. Mainly shots of my kids. Today happened to be a shot of my daughter Charlotte taken last year at my son's apartment while we were getting together for a night out. You can see a bit of the the old man the shot also....


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 7, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Andy, meant to send my condolences on the Pats - I was cheering for them too.  I do not share Tom Brady's wife's feelings that they can't catch!  And soon I will get to be torn between the Red Sox and the Blue Jays once again!



There is no need to be torn.  There is a very simple application to be completed requesting acceptance as a converted fan of Red Sox Nation.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> *Iguassu Falls...on the border of Brazil and Argentina,  the most awesome natural wonder I've ever seen.  Think Niagara Falls times 50 !!
> *


Kayelle, that is gorgeous!  Two of my favourite things in that picture - water falls and rainbows!  I have a (very) large picture in my bedroom that DH bought me last year.  It is a photo that has been enhanced with oil paints to give a bit of a 3D look.  I have always wondered where it was taken and I think it may be here!  Now that I have a reference, I am going to dig deeper on that!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Ah, yeah, there is a way to take the picture of your desctop and post it. But I do not remember how. Does anybody know how to do it?



Charlie, it took me about 15 minutes to figure it out and sad to say that I can't for the life of me tell you how I did it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Iguassu Falls...on the border of Brazil and Argentina,  the most  awesome natural wonder I've ever seen.  Think Niagara Falls times 50 !!



Just awesome!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Iguassu Falls...on the border of Brazil and Argentina,  the most awesome natural wonder I've ever seen.  Think Niagara Falls times 50 !!



Kayelle, that is breathtaking!


----------



## Claire (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine has a few photos of different scenes.  One I know is Arches National Park.  Somewhere in this house is a shot of my husband standing under the Arch in the photo.  One is an ice scene, not sure where, probably Alaska.  One I think is of the Grand Canyon, and the fourth is a waterfall and I'm wondering if it's Waimea Falls.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's mine - my kid from many years ago - he was about 2.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2012)

ok, I think I got it. Let's try. 
well, I have two monitors at work, both have the same picture.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> ok, I think I got it. Let's try.
> well, I have two monitors at work, both have the same picture.



What a mysterious shot Charlie!!  Tell me about it?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> What a mysterious shot Charlie!!  Tell me about it?



Wait, I see now it's the Wailing Wall!!  Fabulous picture!!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Wait, I see now it's the Wailing Wall!! Fabulous picture!!


 
Yes, indeed. Friend of mine took a pic, well I guess he photoshoped a bit too, but I love it.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2012)

Uncle Bob and Dawg.......if you enjoyed that picture of the falls, take a look here. 

I wish you could *hear* it too.

Iguazu Falls: 15 Amazing Pictures, 10 Incredible Facts


----------



## Katie H (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine is the same as my avatar...my beautiful Ashley.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Uncle Bob and Dawg.......if you enjoyed that picture of the falls, take a look here.
> 
> I wish you could *hear* it too.
> 
> Iguazu Falls: 15 Amazing Pictures, 10 Incredible Facts




Poor Niagara, indeed!


----------



## jabbur (Feb 7, 2012)

This is on my laptop.  It's a pic of the family at UVA for the yungun's graduation this past May.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's either big cats or bitty kitties...this weeks bitty kitty:


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Uncle Bob and Dawg.......if you enjoyed that picture of the falls, take a look here.
> 
> I wish you could *hear* it too.
> 
> Iguazu Falls: 15 Amazing Pictures, 10 Incredible Facts


 
Those pics are absolutely breath taking.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2012)

My desktop computer is named Kaylee, so there is a picture of Kaylee from _Firefly_. The laptop is named Zoe, so there is a picture of Zoe & Wash from _Firefly_.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Feb 7, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Joshua, cannot see your pic.



Wierd, it was totally there when I posted it. I will try again.


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a pic of my two year old grandson in his Patriot's uniform holding a football. If he had been in that game Sunday, we would have won. He is ready to take Tom B. on.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 8, 2012)

I just like these Sunflowers and have stuck with them for over a year.  

I like to leave my laptop open and available, and the colors fit my decorating scheme.


----------



## Soma (Feb 8, 2012)

Charlie - how did you get your desktop pic in the first place? I think you have to find its source, then use your photo editing program (I use Picasa, like it - it's free to download and easy to use. There is a button on it which says, for any photo you select: "Set as Desktop"). From there I upload a pic to my website, in order to transfer it here. If you want more technical info, I'll have to ask my DH.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> There is no need to be torn.  There is a very simple application to be completed requesting acceptance as a converted fan of Red Sox Nation.



don't listen to him, lp. he always holds his thumb over the part about your soul and eternal damnation. then you have to sign in blood...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2012)

here's my desktop pic. my little guy in all of his new hockey gear at grandma and grandpa's house:


----------



## Soma (Feb 8, 2012)

Cute kid. It's nice to see them still fresh, with no black eyes nor broken noses. If only we could keep them that way without removing them from the sport.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 8, 2012)

buckytom said:


> don't listen to him, lp. he always holds his thumb over the part about your soul and eternal damnation. then you have to sign in blood...




...well, DUH!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 8, 2012)

buckytom said:


> here's my desktop pic. my little guy in all of his new hockey gear at grandma and grandpa's house:



The kid wants to be a goalie?!?!

That's a tough job.  Looks like he's ready!


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2012)

Goalies are a breed apart. Gotta be a little nuts to do that job. BT, remind him to ALWAYS wear that mask, protect that cute little noggin of his.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> There is no need to be torn.  There is a very simple application to be completed requesting acceptance as a converted fan of Red Sox Nation.





buckytom said:


> don't listen to him, lp. he always holds his thumb over the part about your soul and eternal damnation. then you have to sign in blood...





Andy M. said:


> ...well, DUH!


I know that application.  When I moved to BC and was found out to be a  member of Rider Nation (Saskatchewan Roughriders - once a fan, always a  fan) I was given a similar document to sign over all cheering rights to  the Lions.  I found an escape clause that allowed me to cheer for the  Lions unless they were playing the Riders. It's been working well for  30 years . 

So far it has been working well in Baseball - Cheer for Blue Jays when they play others cheer for Red Sox when they play each other...

Sorry Bucky (and Canada) he got to me before your warning! What can I say - they play Neil Diamond for the 7th/8th inning stretch and that wins out over Patriotism in my books!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2012)

buckytom said:


> here's my desktop pic. my little guy in all of his new hockey gear at grandma and grandpa's house:


Love the pic BuckyT!  Can't believe how he is growing up!  Oh, and I told Dad about Papa Beier and he got a big chuckle out of it!  He said to make sure that mask stays on as he doesn't want another broken nose!


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I know that application. When I moved to BC and was found out to be a member of Rider Nation (Saskatchewan Roughriders - once a fan, always a fan) I was given a similar document to sign over all cheering rights to the Lions. I found an escape clause that allowed me to cheer for the Lions unless they were playing the Riders. It's been working well for 30 years .
> 
> So far it has been working well in Baseball - Cheer for Blue Jays when they play others cheer for Red Sox when they play each other...
> 
> Sorry Bucky (and Canada) he got to me before your warning! What can I say - they play Neil Diamond for the 7th/8th inning stretch and that wins out over Patriotism in my books!


 
Anyone who cheers for the Red Sox is all right in my book.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> Anyone who cheers for the Red Sox is all right in my book.


For some reason I have always liked the Red Sox, even when I was younger.  But they are specially dear to my heart since I traced my Dad's Grandfather to Quincy Mass. and found some Red Sox tickets in amongst his papers.

I really like the Patriots as well.

But please do not EVER expect me to cheer for the Bruins .


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> For some reason I have always liked the Red Sox, even when I was younger. But they are specially dear to my heart since I traced my Dad's Grandfather to Quincy Mass. and found some Red Sox tickets in amongst his papers.
> 
> I really like the Patriots as well.
> 
> But please do not EVER expect me to cheer for the Bruins .


 
I understand Miss Canada. We do have a rather large number of banners hanging in the Garden. I don't even follow them. Or the Celtics. I do know that any time we are playing the Maple Leafs or Canadiens, there is a lot of concern. We reconize there superior playing skills. After all hockey belongs to Canada.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 9, 2012)

This was on my igoogle homepage this morning.  I definitely am changing my desktop background:


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 9, 2012)

Alix said:


> Goalies are a breed apart. Gotta be a little nuts to do that job. BT, remind him to ALWAYS wear that mask, protect that cute little noggin of his.


I was a goalie all of my life. From five years old, through the minor hockey ranks, junior b and up until now. My participation has been patchy over the last few years, but the gear is still in the basement ready to go when I decide I want to take a few pucks for the team again. When I fall I keep getting up, just a bit slower every year. lol Old jocks die hard. It ain't a pretty thing.....


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 9, 2012)

Addie said:


> We do have a rather large number of banners hanging in the Garden. I don't even follow them. Or the Celtics. I do know that any time we are playing the Maple Leafs or Canadiens, there is a lot of concern. We reconize there superior playing skills. After all hockey belongs to Canada.



It hasn't been very fun being a Leafs, Senators or Canadians fan for the last decade. The Bruins have been doing well the last few years. On the bright side, we can get out and enjoy the nice spring weather because our teams are rarely in the playoffs ...


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Soma, I got it.


----------



## NAchef (Feb 9, 2012)

Flowers that I bought for my wife a couple weeks ago. Took a few pics and thats the new desktop.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 10, 2012)

This is a little lake I pass on my way to town. I used to pass there about 5:45 every morning to go and open up the restaurant. This was taken last June.  Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> It hasn't been very fun being a Leafs, Senators or Canadians fan for the last decade. The Bruins have been doing well the last few years. On the bright side, we can get out and enjoy the nice spring weather because our teams are rarely in the playoffs ...


 
I completely understand the frustration of our neighbors to the North. After all Hockey is to Canada as Baseball is to America. 

The one thing we do in Boston to honor the origins of the game is to flood Fenway Park, our local American League Boston Red Sox home, and have hockey games outside like the game originated. I am afraid we are spoiled. The players complain about how cold it is, the wind is blowing, etc. Grow up players. Go to Canada and play with the real men of the game.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2012)

addie, i know a whole lotta hockey players in minnesota and wisconsin who might argue about that.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 10, 2012)

I rarely shut down my laptop, and always seem to have a browser open, so I minimized to take a look and it is just a stock microsoft wallpaper, LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2012)

This week:


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This week:



I've always loved that picture of mom and baby PF.  It can't possibly be a real picture, can It?  

SOOOOOOO sweet!!


----------



## chopper (Feb 10, 2012)

Sometimes it is a picture of my grandkids, or a picture of my husband and I, or a picture of my dogs. When my boys were younger, it was a picture of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I've always loved that picture of mom and baby PF.  It can't possibly be a real picture, can It?
> 
> SOOOOOOO sweet!!



It is a real picture, I'm trying to remember the name of the photographer.  You can buy prints of it at most poster sites.  The baby's name is Makulu.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 10, 2012)

in the spirit of this thread, I now have a real wallpaper.  I took this at Divi Little Bay on the dutch side of St. Maarten, a beautiful day at the beach.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2012)

bakechef said:
			
		

> in the spirit of this thread, I now have a real wallpaper.  I took this at Divi Little Bay on the dutch side of St. Maarten, a beautiful day at the beach.



Oh yeah!  I think we were there, many years ago.  Beautiful, Bakechef!


----------

